# Compatibility



## davidwright3 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a Craftsman SS16 Onan Twin With a Sears loader 100-26210.
The tractor needs an engine.
What other tractor will the loader fit on?
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That all depends....Do you have a welder? David, I'm absolutely unsure, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum. Hope someone else here can be of better help to you. Why don't you just get another motor for the unit you already have?


----------

